# Mounts



## ewox (29. April 2007)

hiho leutz

würde mal gerne sehen wie die mount ausschauen könnt ja mal nen paar links schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (29. April 2007)

das spiel ist noch lange nicht erschienen und du willst schon schneller reisen können? ^^

naja hab mal nen Video gesehen in dem die Programmierer mit nem Mount der Grünhäute rumgespielt haben und das Mount war ein Wolf sieht ähnlich wie die WoW Kriegswölfe aus


----------



## Thoa (29. April 2007)

Da gabs mal ein geniales Video in einer Newsletterausgabe. als ein Mount gezeigt wurde, jedoch mit verschiedenen Größen. Da gabs dann einen Goblinwolf der total Mini war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genaueres ist aber denke ich noch nicht bekannt, ausser das es Mounts geben wird. 

Grünhäute sollten sich mit Schleudern fortbewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie im Trailer zu sehen. hehe


----------



## Melrakal (29. April 2007)

im aktuellen Newsletter sitzt ein Ork auf einem drachenähnlichen Reittier. Ob das allerdings auch im Spiel das Mount der Orks sein wird bleibt abzuwarten.

PS: Das Bild sieht man in der Fußnote der Newsmeldung zu "War erst 2008" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (29. April 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> im aktuellen Newsletter sitzt ein Ork auf einem drachenähnlichen Reittier. Ob das allerdings auch im Spiel das Mount der Orks sein wird bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> PS: Das Bild sieht man in der Fußnote der Newsmeldung zu "War erst 2008"
> 
> ...



Hm Orks auf Drachen, dann bekommen Chaos bestimmt so mega goile Viecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (29. April 2007)

jo fürs Chaos am besten irgendwelche Schleimhaufen xD

bei den Menschen will ich Schlachtrösser haben und nicht solche abgemagerten Mistviecher wie bei WoW


----------



## Wando (29. April 2007)

Der Ork ist ein NPC und sitzt auf einem Lindwurm, so wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bekommen Orks Wildschweine als Reittiere.


----------



## Kartoffel (30. April 2007)

sie bekommen wölfe....


----------



## Stoffl (30. April 2007)

ich hoffe die dunkelelfen bekommen diese raptoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (30. April 2007)

man munkelt dass eine Klasse (womöglich Echsenreiter) die Nauglir bekommen, der Rest die eleganten schwarzen Rösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wando (1. Mai 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> sie bekommen wölfe....



Wölfe sind was für Goblins und nicht für einen grossen fetten Ork, da würde mir ja richtig der Wolf leit tuhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (1. Mai 2007)

Boah.. echt? Mein Squigtreiba bekommt einen Wolf spendiert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na da freue ich mich doch gleich mehr. Auch wenn ja bekannt gegeben wurde, dass diese Karriereoption nicht mehrere Squigs gleichzeitig steuern kann. Aber das überlebe ich auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (1. Mai 2007)

naja aber ich glaub reinkriechen in deinen Squig wirste noch können ^^


----------



## Wando (1. Mai 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Boah.. echt? Mein Squigtreiba bekommt einen Wolf spendiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei den Mounts ist e noch nix 100%, aber ein paar Gobo Fans wollten Spinnen als Mount und da hies es nur dass es sehrwahrscheinlich Wölfe gibt und nicht Spinnen. Aber das ist schon sehr lange her...


----------



## sybarith (2. Mai 2007)

allerdigns gab es aber inwzsichen das vid mit dem wolf, der auch shcon einen sattelauf hatte, daher deutet das doch recht stark auf einen wolf für gobbos hin, zumal das vid auch in der richtung kommentiert wurde, sprich das der wolf ein goblin mount wird.

sicher ist das nicht 100% genau, genausowenig wie die eigenenschaften der klassen schon absolut punktgenau festliegen, aber man kann sich in der hinsicht schon relativ sicher sein.


----------



## Thoa (2. Mai 2007)

Ich lasse mich überraschen. Ich hab heute ein Video gesehen wo als Goblin Squig Treiber angespielt wurde und ich bin echt total verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer diese Wesen nicht einfach liebt, der hat kein Herz. Egal welches Mount die nun bekommen, von mir aus laufe ich auch zu Fuss... alleine wie die lustig dahinwatscheln und springen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (3. Mai 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich überraschen. Ich hab heute ein Video gesehen wo als Goblin Squig Treiber angespielt wurde und ich bin echt total verliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmmm... da nehm ich trotzdem lieber Chaos - die MÜSSEN einfach coole mounts bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceshard (3. Mai 2007)

Orks sind die besten bisher , einzig die dunkelelfen könnten noch cooler werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mounts sind ja ehr 2 t rangig und sonst besteig ich eben schnell nen zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (3. Mai 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Da gabs mal ein geniales Video in einer Newsletterausgabe. als ein Mount gezeigt wurde, jedoch mit verschiedenen Größen. Da gabs dann einen Goblinwolf der total Mini war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Mount aus dem Video wird es nur in einer Ausführung geben. Der kleine Wolf war dieses Mount, bei dem die Entwickler zum Spass die Animationen eines Goblins benutzt haben, darum nannten die ihn Goblinwolf. Das heisst allerdings nicht, dass Goblins auf kleinen Goblinwölfen reiten werden.
Katapulte sind cool aber als Mounts ja leider nicht praktikabel^^


----------



## Kahn (5. Mai 2007)

Mir gefällt der Wolf auch nicht wirklich für einen Goblin oder für Warhammer generell, da er mich viel zu sehr an wow erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (5. Mai 2007)

Kahn schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Wolf auch nicht wirklich für einen Goblin oder für Warhammer generell, da er mich viel zu sehr an wow erinnert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, wir schreiben Mythic mal ne Mail dass sie keine Fantasyinhalte einbauen sollen weil sie bestimmte Spiele an WoW erinnern? So richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wölfe würden für Orks und Goblins gut passen finde ich. Neben den Katapulten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für das Imperium edle gesattelte Pferde. Für Zwerge irgend etwas mechanisches... Elfen bekommen einen "Fliegen"-Buff... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay Okay.. gebe ja schon Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (6. Mai 2007)

Na klar Thoa, Katapulte, "Fliege-Buff", dann will ich für meinen Chosen aber ein Rabengott-Flugmount^^


----------



## Kahn (6. Mai 2007)

Ich meinte damit nicht, dass mir der Wolf an sich nicht gefällt, sondern die Umsetzung. Er is mir einfach zu "bunt". Gegen den Sattel kann man ja nix sagen, aber die Rüstung am Kopf und die Augen schauen nicht sehr orkmäßig aus.


----------



## Kartoffel (7. Mai 2007)

dann lass dir gesagt sein das Warhammer vor Warcraft da war....


----------



## Kahn (7. Mai 2007)

wenn du dich informiert hättest kartoffel dann wüsstest du, dass blizzard damals auch von gw rechte haben wollte, um ein warhammer aufzubauen, da daraus aber nix geworden is, heißt es hald etz warcraft und nich warhammer. --> sind also relativ ähnlich..lass dir das gesagt sein -.-


----------



## Stoffl (7. Mai 2007)

--->tabletop...


----------



## Kartoffel (7. Mai 2007)

> wenn du dich informiert hättest kartoffel dann wüsstest du, dass blizzard damals auch von gw rechte haben wollte, um ein warhammer aufzubauen, da daraus aber nix geworden is, heißt es hald etz warcraft und nich warhammer. --> sind also relativ ähnlich..lass dir das gesagt sein -.-



und ändert das etwas an dem Fakt das es Warhammer vor Warcraft gab? Ich denke nicht


----------



## Kahn (7. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß ja nich mal was du damit sagen willst, nur weil es Warhammer schon länger gibt heißt es nich dass WAR online auch schon älter is als WOW. Und in einer gegen Überstellung sieht man nun mal parallelen zum ÄLTEREN wow wolf. da is es doch egal welche firma älter is...


----------



## Tegatana (8. Mai 2007)

Kahn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nich mal was du damit sagen willst, nur weil es Warhammer schon länger gibt heißt es nich dass WAR online auch schon älter is als WOW. Und in einer gegen Überstellung sieht man nun mal parallelen zum ÄLTEREN wow wolf. da is es doch egal welche firma älter is...



Das ist nicht egal, da nicht das Alter der "Firma" ausschlaggebend ist sondern das Alter der "Welt".
Die IP "WarHammer" mit all den Rassen, Hintergründen etc ist de fakto älter als WarCraft, und WarHammer-Online hält sich vom Stil und von dem Welthintergrund her sehr stark an die IP (mit Games Workshop als Lizenzhalter).
Die ORks in WARHammer Online sehen so aus wie halt die ORKs in der Warhammer Welt aussehen (Vergleiche z.B. Tabletop-Figuren), und nicht etwa weil der Stil von WOW kopiert ist (nur als Beispiel).
Wie du bereits erwähnt hast ist doch genau das "Gegenteil" der Fall, vieles im WarCRAFT Universum sieht so aus wie in WAR, weil eben das erste Spiel "Warcraft -Orks vs Humans" mal Ursprünglich WarHAMMER(!!) Orks vs Humans werden sollte und entsprechend viel vom Warhammer Universum schon im Spieldesign steckte bis es zum Bruch kam.
Das es also WOW schon gibt spielt keine Rolle, da WAR NICHT von WOW kopiert sondern sich (natürlich) an der WarhHammer Welt orientiert, aus der WarCraft (und somit auch WOW) viel genommen hat.
Übrigens reiten die Orks in der Warhammer-Welt auf Wildschweinen (bis auf Bosse etc...) und nicht auf Wölfen.
Nur nebenbei bemerkt klauen natürlich alle FantasyWelten munter drauflos und nein, Herr der Ringe ist nicht die Mutter aller Fantasy auf der Welt, in der alles "Erfunden" wurde.


Tegatana
http://war.mystics.de


----------



## Kahn (8. Mai 2007)

Ich sag ja nich, dass der wolf an dem wow wolf ähnelt sondern die Umsetzung, oder kannst du mir ein Bild zeigen auf dem eine Wolf als tabletop mini von GW genauso aussieht?


----------



## Tegatana (9. Mai 2007)

Kahn schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nich, dass der wolf an dem wow wolf ähnelt sondern die Umsetzung, oder kannst du mir ein Bild zeigen auf dem eine Wolf als tabletop mini von GW genauso aussieht?



Keine ahnung auf was du jetzt "genau" hinauswillst, aber Bilder und Minis von Goblin Wolfreitern gibt es genug. Hier nur ein Beispiel: http://www.fantasy-heaven.de/goblin-waaagh...daebfd4fcec0b45


----------



## Kahn (9. Mai 2007)

Ja der Wolf auf deinem Bild is warhammermäßig, aber der reitwolf im game erinnert mich einfach an wow


----------



## Melrakal (9. Mai 2007)

Wie soll man einen Wolf auch anders darstellen als als Wolf? oO
Wenn man dann noch einen "gepanzerten" Wolf haben möchte, bleiben wenig Möglichkeiten, ihm das Aussehen dafür zu geben.

Autos sehen auch wie Autos aus oder? ^^


----------



## Kahn (9. Mai 2007)

Das mit den Autos is ja wohl ein schlechter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nehmen wir den Wolf aus dem Video und sehen uns seinen Kopf an und dann nehmen wir zB den Frostwolf aus WoW und vergleichen die Beiden.
mMn sind da einfach starke Parallelen zu erkennen.


----------



## Kartoffel (9. Mai 2007)

nehmen wir einen Polarwolf und einen stinknormalen Europäischen Wolf und vergleichen ihre Kopfform....erstaunlich aber wahr sie ähneln sich sehr stark O_O


----------



## Kahn (9. Mai 2007)

oO? Eine Frage, siehst du da Parallelen oder nicht, also zwischen einem Warhammer Wolf(ingame) und einem WOW Wolf(reittier) ?


----------



## Dubitare (9. Mai 2007)

Kahn schrieb:


> oO? Eine Frage, siehst du da Parallelen oder nicht, also zwischen einem Warhammer Wolf(ingame) und einem WOW Wolf(reittier) ?



Eier, wir brauchen Eier!


----------



## Kartoffel (10. Mai 2007)

> oO? Eine Frage, siehst du da Parallelen oder nicht, also zwischen einem Warhammer Wolf(ingame) und einem WOW Wolf(reittier) ?



es ist klar das es parallelen gibt wenn man danach sucht... ein Wolf ist nun mal ein Wolf und daran wird sich nie etwas ändern


----------



## Traxxz (11. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> im aktuellen Newsletter sitzt ein Ork auf einem drachenähnlichen Reittier. Ob das allerdings auch im Spiel das Mount der Orks sein wird bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> PS: Das Bild sieht man in der Fußnote der Newsmeldung zu "War erst 2008"
> 
> ...



Der Lindwurm den man auf dem Bild sehen kann dient aber ausschließlich Whaaag-Bossen als Reittier zumindest ist dies mein Kenntnisstand der Warhammer Welt ;D.


----------



## Dhomer12 (25. Juni 2007)

damit wir mal zurück zum thema kommen...bis jetzt istnur klar dass orcs wildschweine und menschen pferde bekommen der rest ist noch völlig unklar ^^


----------



## Wagdy (25. Juni 2007)

Also, ich hab den Podcast so verstanden, das die Wölfe für die Orcs gedacht waren...
Der Ausspruch "Goblin-Wolf" wurde gemacht, nachdem vom Animation-Designer unter den Wolfskin das Goblinskelett gesteckt wurde.

Dann gabs ja auch nene "Squig-Wolf" und nen "Ork-Wolf"...ebenfalls durch unterstecken eines anderen Skeletts unter den Wolf-Skin.

Fazit: Wenn ichs richtig vertsanden habe Wölfe für Orken...mehr weiss ich auch nicht.

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Doomseeker (27. Juni 2007)

orks reiten wildschweine, jeder der warhammer kennt weißt das. gobos wölfe. da kann der wolf so riesig sein wie er will wenn nen ork auf dir sitz der fast ne tonne wiegt dann auch der strammste wolf geschichte


----------



## Nargaròth (28. Juni 2007)

Ich könnte mir für Goblins auch eine Art Eidechse als Mount vorstellen.So richtig mit Reitsattel und Zügeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe mal das Orcs Wölfe bekommen.Wildschweine fänd ich nicht so toll....
Vor allem die Sprüche der Ordung währen dann bestimmt nervig... "Guck mal!Da kommt die Schweinebande!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Nargaròth


----------



## Otty Peek (1. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich würde Wildschweine gutheißen. Wölfe sind doch  langweilig^^.


----------



## gultis (2. September 2007)

es wird einfach so sein das 

orks =wildschweine

gobos = wolfe ( viiiiiiiiiiileicht spinnen bezweifel ich aber)

chaos = die üblichen chaospferde halt ...... groß böse mutiert un heavy gepanzert

imperium = pferde

hochelfen = =pferde (vieleicht aber nur vieleicht löwen aber auch unwarscheinlich)

dunkelelfen = nauglir(kampfechsen)

zwerge ??? in ner gfanz alten warhammer dition gabs mal nen regimenta auf ziegen aber das war vor 10 jahren oder so


----------



## Doomseeker (2. September 2007)

qultis hat recht mit der auflistung nur bei dunkelelfen gibts ja auch noch die elfenrösser..

naja, bei den zwergen bleibt net viel, es gab mal maultiere aber trotzdem unbrauchbar. zwerge mögen die reiterei nicht.

ich fänd sonst zwerge auf kriegsbären net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie boris ursus(insider wissen wen ich meine)


----------



## gultis (3. September 2007)

jupp bären wären genial , ansonsten grubenponys eigenen sich ja nich wirklich un die ziegen hat sicher sogar gw schon vergessen ^^ aber bären ? würde ich mir auch im tabeltop für zwersche wünschen obwohl ich sie hasse wie die pest ..... deckige wadenbeißer ^^


----------



## Doomseeker (4. September 2007)

das sag ich jetzt nur gaaanz leise hoffentlich merkts kein zwerg..

ich will jetzt ja net gegen meine "verbündeten" sprechen , aber naja die deffination eines zwergs ist net umbedingt badenbeiser, 

zwerge sind eher wütende biergetränkte bärte mit beinen.

aber ich schweife ab..


----------



## Thront (4. September 2007)

ich fände be zwergen als mount 

Dachse

passend--- 

die sehen erstmal total geil aus, buddeln riesige gruben, gänge und höhlen und könnten geil designd echt gefährlich aussehn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (6. September 2007)

Also ich würde sagen, Chaos kriegt dämonische Reittiere und Elfen Löwen, weil es langweilig wäre, wenn mehrere Rassen das gleiche oder seeehr ähnliche Reittier hätten. Goblins=Wölfe, Orks=Wildschweine, Druchii=Nauglir und Zwerge=Widder oder so würd ich auch zustimmen.

Achso, für alle neuen, Druchii=Dunkelelfen


----------



## Gradius@PTR (6. September 2007)

Ein par Spinnen währen nice^^

währ jedenfalls was neues, was es in keinem anderem MMo gibt


----------



## Doomseeker (6. September 2007)

1. es "darf" normal nicht jeder dunkelelf ne kampfechse reiten. das is den dunkelelfen fans aus dem armeebuch normal eh klar.

2. oh gott, bitte verschohne mich mit den widderreitern.. net so wow mässig.

2. diese löwen die du meinst gibts nur in chrace. und die typen dort oben killen die löwen ihrer pelze wegen. elfen ritten scho immer auf elfenrössern. ich hoffe das bleibt so. ich will mal vom wow abklatsch gerede wegkommen.

3.es gibt keine dämonischen reittiere bei tzeench. nur horrors und feuerdämonen. und auf sowas kann man net reiten. und den flugdiskus hat nur der mage.
werden wohl auch chaosrösser werden wie jeder chaosritter eines hat.


----------



## Gothmorg (7. September 2007)

Also man darf auch als Tzeentch-Spieler seine Helden mit dämonischen Reittieren ausstatten afaik.
Über Widder wäre ich auch nicht begeistert, aber ich vermute es einfach mal, da es nicht viele andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Und man wäre ja auch nicht irgendwer im Spiel, sondern ein mehr oder weniger bekannter Held (beste Beispiele: Schwarzer Gardist, Auserwählter, Sigmarpriester, Schamane usw.), bezüglich den Nauglir.


----------



## Hesdajin (7. September 2007)

Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Video eines Chaosmagiers auf einem Flugdämon des Tzeentch gesehen...

zum Vergleich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Zwerge wäre ich für diese hintergrundgetreue Variante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn schon kein Reittier dann einen Thron ^^


----------



## Leoncore (7. September 2007)

Ich denke für Zwerge wird es Gyrokopter geben im laufe der Zeit.


----------



## gultis (7. September 2007)

und ob hochelfen  löwen reiten ^^ ich glaub zwar nich dran das das im spiel so wird aber immerhin gibt es einen streitwagen der von löwen gezogen wird ..... naja zumindest kommter bald wieder ^^
nauglir is offiziel gibts ja mitlerweile genug bilder un vids von un chaoten maguse bekommen ihr surfbrett^^


aber zwerge ß ..... naja dachse wäre ne idee ^^ schreib das mal gw ^^


----------



## bl00dwyn (8. September 2007)

Ich denke alle (vom Hintergrund her) möglichen Reittiere für die jeweiligen Rassen wurden genannt. Nur bei den Zwergen würde ich mir keine Hoffnungen machen, was "ReitTIERE" angeht. Da ist so ein kleiner, feiner Gyrokopter wirklich wahrscheinlicher...ich kann mir zumindest keine (recht schweren^^) Eisenbrecher auf z.B. (kleinen und gebrechlichen^^) Grollponys vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bei den Hochelfen tippe ich ganz klassisch auf Pferde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (8. September 2007)

für zwerge kann ich mir dann aber auch kein geschwader von gyrokoptern vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd ja komisch aussehn.

ein dämonisches reittier gibts bei tzeentch gibts net, und den diskus hat eh der mage. die "normalsterblichen" werden das ding eben net reiten dürfen.

und der von löwen gezogene streitwagen ist neu, den gabs wenn ich mich jetzt net falsch erinner noch nie. also, wirds wohl bei den pferdchen bleiben.


----------



## Gothmorg (9. September 2007)

Dann gehen wir doch mal die Flugmounts durch, wo wir schonmal dabei sind:
Imperium: Greifen
Zwerge: Gyrokopter
Hochelfen: Da reichen die Helme (Elfenhasser Nr. 1 ^^)
Greenskins: Lindwurm
Druchii: kA
Chaos: Chaosdrachen muahaha ... nee, denke mal Kreischer, da man ja für Tzeentch kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bleedy (9. September 2007)

Aber Warhammer gabs schon früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bezieht sich auf den, der meinte, Wölfe würden ihn an WoW erinnern


----------



## Gothmorg (10. September 2007)

Und ich hab mal die schöne Story gehört, dass Blizzard sich erst Rechte für Warhammer (Fantasy/40K) sichern wollte und als sie die nicht gekriegt haben, haben sie eben Warcraft und Starcraft entwickelt und es sehr an Warhammer angelehnt.


----------



## bl00dwyn (10. September 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Und ich hab mal die schöne Story gehört, dass Blizzard sich erst Rechte für Warhammer (Fantasy/40K) sichern wollte und als sie die nicht gekriegt haben, haben sie eben Warcraft und Starcraft entwickelt und es sehr an Warhammer angelehnt.



Hab ich noch nie was von gelesen, aber könnte durchaus so abgelaufen sein (man merkt es schon an der Tatsache, dass Leute, die mit Warhammer nicht vertraut sind, immer sagen, dass es ja wie WoW oder Warcraft aussehen würde^^). Wo hast du das denn "gehört"?


----------



## Gothmorg (11. September 2007)

In irgendnem anderen Warhammer-Forum. KA ob WAR oder WHFB (also das TT), weiß den Namen der Seite nicht mehr, ist schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (11. September 2007)

also reittiere bei den Zwergen...hmm vielleichtirgendwie eine mini kutsche. wär doch was und bei den Elfen ganz klassich Pferde, aber am besten mit der Rüstung von Drachenprinzen, als flugmounts (wenn?) ganz klar drachen.


----------



## Gothmorg (12. September 2007)

Ach was, keine Drachen, die sind bei WAR viel zu groß...


----------



## Doomseeker (13. September 2007)

bleiben wir doch bei den normalen tieren. das mit greifen drachen und pegasie ist net so leicht zu kriegen wie in wow. das hat net jeder typ zuhause , so ein vieh mein ich.


----------



## Leoncore (13. September 2007)

Doomseeker schrieb:


> bleiben wir doch bei den normalen tieren. das mit greifen drachen und pegasie ist net so leicht zu kriegen wie in wow. das hat net jeder typ zuhause , so ein vieh mein ich.



Ne Lösung gäbe es schon.
Man könnte ja größere Mounts wie zb. Drachen wie Fahrzeuge bei Battlefield behandeln. Man stellt z.b. einen Drachen irgendwo passend hin und nur eine Person darf eine Zeit lang drauf reiten, bis dieser stirbt. Das würde aber dazu wieder führen, das keiner sich mehr um einen Kampf bemüht und alle nur an der Spawn Stelle warten bis das Mount wieder erscheint.^^ Also so gesehen eine mittelmäßige Lösung.^^


----------



## Thront (13. September 2007)

wem gefällt meine dachsidee ???  keinem ? schaade.. gehe jezz heulen.


----------



## Leoncore (13. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> wem gefällt meine dachsidee ???  keinem ? schaade.. gehe jezz heulen.



Muahahaha^^

Ne also Dachse könnte ich mir bei besten willen nicht für Zwerge vorstellen. So naturverbunden sind Zwerge auch wieder nicht. Außerdem welcher Dachs möchte den gerne einen dicken Zwerg mit schwerer Rüstung durch die Gegend kutschieren?! Auch würde das doch ein wenig vom düsteren Hintergrund abweichen.


----------



## gultis (13. September 2007)

ich find die dachse geil ...... wie währs mit mechanischen dachsen ? ach ne irgentsonen frak is ja schon mal irgentwo auf mechanische hühner gekommen ^^


----------



## Hesdajin (13. September 2007)

Kann mir eigentlich nur Ponies ernsthaft vorstellen. Zumindest ist in der aktuellen Starterbox für Warhammer ein "Grollpony" mit nem Wagen dabei. 
Ansonsten gilt eben das alte Motto: "Sattelt die Elfen, wir reiten los"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00dwyn (14. September 2007)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt eben das alte Motto: "Sattelt die Elfen, wir reiten los"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, dass Elfen auf perverse Rollenspiele stehen ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, *aber nun auch noch Zwerge?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJK (16. September 2007)

Meine Tipps:

Menschen: Rösser
( vllt. bekommen sonne klassen wie Ritter des Sonnenordens ja son schönes gepanzertes)

Hochelfen: Weiße Pferde

Orks: Wildschweine(und denkt dabei nicht an die kleinen bei uns im wald..beim Tabletop waren die fast so groß wie Pferde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Goblins : Wölfe

Chaos: nehme mal an das es auch so eine art Pferde werden da Tzeentch sonst nix hat

Dunkelelfen: schwarze Pferde (könnt mir vorstellen das zb. die schwarze Garde Echsen bekomt oder Spieler die besonders viel ruf bei den Dunkelelfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zwerge: ja also da bin ich auch ratlos..also eigentlich dürfen die keine Reittiere bekommen..dann hätten sie den selben nachteil wie beim Tabletop.
Aber das wäre ja irgendwie doof wenn ein Volk kein reittier bekommt !


----------



## gultis (18. September 2007)

zwerge haben reitiere ^^ naja zumindest kaverlarie ... schau dir mal die profil werte der eisenbrecher an ^^ 
mitlerweile geh ich von aus das zwerge nen buff oder sowas bekommen um sich schneller bewegen zu können .... ob sinnvoll oder nich naja ..... nen aspeckt wäre dan halt noch ob berittener kampf rein kommt .......


----------



## Jqe (19. September 2007)

Da bigt es doch bei Pauls Viedeos son viedeo wo sie nen wolf haben kann a sei dass das n mount is


----------



## Lilo07 (19. September 2007)

gultis schrieb:


> ich find die dachse geil ...... wie währs mit mechanischen dachsen ? ach ne irgentsonen frak is ja schon mal irgentwo auf mechanische hühner gekommen ^^



bin au für dachse, die können doch wirklich böse aussehn und passen zum zwerg finde ich auch ein wenig.

also vote 4 dachse!!


----------



## gultis (19. September 2007)

kann das mit den dachsen nich mal einer gw vorschlöagen ß können ja schwer gepanzerte un alkoholbetriebene dachse sein ^^.... oder bieber ^^ ....... ne südamerikanische wasserschweine .... naja irgentwas i der art ..... wen einer nen draht zu gw hat bitte mal vorschlagen ^^


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

warum net sofort enten oder hamster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

warum net sofort enten wenn sich da ein zwerg auf son dachs setzt bricht der doch zusammen
sorry dass es 2mal hier stehtpc hat make gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (29. September 2007)

Ein drach ist scher denkbar in den neun postcasts ist ja so was mit ner kustsche de kann man schwer nen drachen dran machen


----------



## moonsorrow (29. September 2007)

ich will kühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich denk mir mal, daß hochelfen eventuell auch auf einhörnern oder pegasi reiten könnten. und zwerge brauchen nix zum reiten. es reicht wenn se meinen dreck fressen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chromagus (29. September 2007)

also zwerge nen buff zu geben fänd ich gammel weil dann wohl fast niemand zwerge spielen werden wird, ich wür vermuten dass die was mechanisches bekommen werden aber keinen gyrokopter. vllt ein malakai makaissons goblinschnitter auf rädern (warhammer-veteranen wissen wovon ich rede....


----------



## Mohrogh (30. September 2007)

Vielleicht müssen sich die Zwerge ihre mounts auch von ihren Maschinisten zusammen bauen lassen ^^
Denke auch das es irgendwas mechanisches werden wird was anderes passt nicht zu Zwergen.

Aber worauf ich ebenfalls gespannt bin sind die chaos-mounts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (30. September 2007)

Gibt reichlich Ideen und Anregungen von Games Workshop wie die mounts aussehen könnten und ich denke dass jede Rasse ein schickes Teil bekommen wird
außer Imperium, die haben nix anderes als son schäbbiges krüppelpferd verdient
_Tod dem falschen Imperator!_


----------



## Jqe (1. Oktober 2007)

genau wie wärs mit ziegen für die zwerge hähä das kennen mer schondann eben nen yeti auf fier beinen


----------



## Rumsebums (3. Oktober 2007)

Wenn sie nach dem Brettspiel gehen bekommen Gobos Wölfe und Orks Wildschweine wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Die Dunkelelfen hatten Rappis und schwarze Rösser.
(Die Rappis konnten auch mit in den Kampf einsteigen, wobei es dabei eine Regel gab nach der man würfeln musste ob sie auch den Gegner oder einfach ihre Kameraden angreifen. Aber ich glaub nicht das sie das mit einbauen werden xD )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  MfG


----------



## Jqe (3. Oktober 2007)

stimmt aber die orks müsten dann grosse schweine haben mit den rüstungen


----------



## Thront (9. Oktober 2007)

hehe bei makaisson n mount kaufen???

der heisst dann wohl "unbremsbar" und explodiert nach zwei runden um den block!

nene .... da lauf ich lieber ^^


----------



## Barondil (9. Oktober 2007)

Ganz meiner Meinung ^^ Obwohl, Malakai hat doch auch ein paar Sachen gebaut, die (noch) nicht in die Luft geflogen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich hoffe, dass Zwerge gar kein Mount bekommen! Das passt irgendwie zum Hintergrund nicht, dass Zwerge auf (mechanische) Reittiere durch die Gegend reiten. Höchstens fahren sie mit Karren, die von Ponys gezogen werden. Und die Gyrokopter sieht man auch sehr selten. Sehr sehr wenige Zwerge haben so eine einzigartige Flugmaschine.
Und nicht jeder Zwerg ist gerade begeistert von der mechanische und technische Entwicklung ihres Volkes. Zwerge sind auch ein traditions bewusstes Volk! Es gibt noch viele Zwerge, die immer noch eine gute Armbrust vorziehen als eine Muskete.
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn Zwerge kein Mount bekommen. Stattdessen bekommen sie einen anderen Bonus oder Vorteil, wie zum Beispiel, dass sie besser mit Kriegsmaschinen umgehen können und sie schneller herstellen können. Außerdem, wenn im nächsten Add-On wirklich Skaven kommen, sollen die Skaven auch keine Mounts bekommen und so wäre es dann wieder ausgeglichen. 

Aber da es leider nicht der Fall sein wird, tippe ich auf die Juggernauts oder Dampfwalze. Natürlich in einer kleineren Version. Trotzdem, ich laufe lieber statt auf so einen Ding zu fahren. *zieht seine Wanderstiefel an*


mfg Barondil


----------



## treecat (9. Oktober 2007)

@ Barondil

Naja, die "Spirit of Grungni" ist schon in die Luft geflogen ... sehr weit sogar, und in einem Stück!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und sie fliegt immer noch .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

gab es nicht mal in einer der älteren Editionen von WHF Zwergen-Widder-Reiter oder sowas? 

Aber mechanische Mounts á la Gnomen-Robo-Reittier kann ich mir nicht vorstellen; da dürfte GW was dagegen haben (oder sie bringen es als Modell raus), denn das passt nicht zu den Zwergen. Aber evtl. ein Schild wie Majestix mit Zwergen-Trägern ...? Das wäre cool.


----------



## Jqe (10. Oktober 2007)

daserinert zufiel an wow


----------



## Nevad (13. Oktober 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> daserinert zufiel an wow




Ja und?
WoW ist doch net die Welt und setzt alles vor.
Wie gesagt..die Warhammer welt gibts länger als die Warcraftwelt!


----------



## El Pistolero (13. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> Aber mechanische Mounts á la Gnomen-Robo-Reittier kann ich mir nicht vorstellen; da dürfte GW was dagegen haben (oder sie bringen es als Modell raus), denn das passt nicht zu den Zwergen. Aber evtl. ein Schild wie Majestix mit Zwergen-Trägern ...? Das wäre cool.


sieht bestimmt witzig aus, wenn da son zwerg auf 4 andern rumläuft und die 4 unten mit doppelter geschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (1. November 2007)

lol erinnert mich an asterix und obelix da wurde der boss doch auch immer getragen (darum sind zwerge so dick die bewegen sich nie selber)


----------



## Mordenai (1. November 2007)

Wie die meisten hier, glaube ich auch, dass es mit den Mounts wie folgt aussehen wird:

Ordnung
Imperium: Pferde
Zwerge: irgendetwas Mechanisches (Bsp.1, Bsp.2)
Hochelfen: Elfenrösser
Zerstörung
Chaos: Chaospferde
Grünhäute: Wildschweine bzw. Wölfe
Dunkelelfen: Nauglir (Kampfechsen)


----------



## Jqe (1. November 2007)

kann gut sein sie halten sich ja an die  tabeltop geschichte


----------



## Gothmorg (2. November 2007)

Und bitte, was die "Das erinnert zu sehr an WoW"-Argumente angeht:
Nur weil Blizzard von Warhammer abgeschaut hat, soll dieser Inhalt, der seit langem zu Warhammer gehört, nicht benutzt werden? Also tut mir leid, aber das verstehe ich jetzt echt nicht.


----------



## musssein (2. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich möchte so eine dampfwalze


----------



## Mordenai (3. November 2007)

> ich möchte so eine dampfwalze



Ich denke Dampfpanzer werden - wenn überhaupt - als hochwertige Belagerungswaffe des Endcontents verfügbar sein. Mounts in dieser Form werden höchstens die Zwerge für sich beanspruchen können und auch dann tippe ich eher auf etwas weniger Aufsehenerregendes.
Wenn sich Mythic an die TT-Vorgaben von Games Workshop hält, können keine anderen Mounts implementiert werden, als ich aufgelistet habe.
Natürlich ist es untypisch (und außerdem sehr TT-fremd), dass Zwerge auf einmal "reiten" sollen, aber man kann schließlich keine Rasse benachteiligen.

...gienge es um fliegende Mounts, wäre die Diskussion wesentlich leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (3. November 2007)

das is kein mount sondern ein panzer mount is ja nur zum fortbewegen und dafür graucht man keinen panzer


----------



## horus85 (5. November 2007)

wir machen es ganz anders! wir bewegen uns in Loren auf schinen oder so das wäre ja mal cool. aber dan müssten überall schinen liegen das wäre ja doof.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (12. November 2007)

kein plan obs schon drin wa sonst "doppelt hält besser post "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mount

wenn das kein mount ist ( erst in der MItte)


----------



## Mordenai (13. November 2007)

> wenn das kein mount ist



Wenn du den Wolf mit den vermasselten Animationen meinst, gebe ich dir recht. Das wird wohl das Reittier der Goblins sein.
Aber das habe ich ja schon ein paar Beiträge zuvor beschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spinnenreiter sind auch kuhl aber es werden bestimmt wölfe ...schade


----------

